# 25hp Johnson timing



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to set the throttle/spark advance
timing. it's a late 80s 2smok. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Evinrude/Johnson Outboard Shop Manual, 2-40 HP, 1973-1990 
Engine synch starts at page 100

http://books.google.com/books?id=YNEXXbQLr8IC&pg=PP8&lpg=PP8&dq=set+timing+on+1985+evinrude+25+hp+outboard+motor&source=web&ots=KUGOOVXLco&sig=SKUHWfNJlikkl5of2HPNONqIBmQ&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=7&ct=result#PPA102,M1


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dang Brett your good!


----------

